# Steroids effecting fertility, chances of having kids later in life etc.



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

What are the odds of steroids causing damage to your nuts and effecting you chances of having kids later in life?

I am only in my early 20's but would like to think i would have kids one day.

I am on trt but the doc said he would rather wait untill i would start considering children before he would treat with hCG, as he said if using it constantly i would get desenasatised to it. I would be of the opinion that prevention is better than cure but not 100% on the practicalitys of using it long term

Any thoughts on this? Would it be wise to maybe get some sperm frozen?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> What are the odds of steroids causing damage to your nuts and effecting you chances of having kids later in life?
> 
> I am only in my early 20's but would like to think i would have kids one day.
> 
> ...


I worry about this also so would be intresting to hear opinions. Sorry to be rude asking but how come your on trt so young?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

paddy86 said:


> I worry about this also so would be intresting to hear opinions. Sorry to be rude asking but how come your on trt so young?


Not rude at all mate!

I just had low test levels mate, just the way i was born i think? I did have an undecended testical when i was a lad but the doc said it still formed fine, and had an op to drop it.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

My intention is to keep using but when the time comes to kids il stop using and start taking HCG and proviron as i think that can help.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes lets get some opinions and views from the more experienced guys please

this has concerned me in the past cos iv just relied on nolva/clomid etc for pct/recovery and not used much hcg

opinions from pscar/hacks/aus etc etc please!!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Few ppl have stayed on test with hcg, clomid and proviron and managed but that's not to say you will be so lucky- I think regular breaks at least yearly will help if u blast n cruise.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been thinking about this a lot, and actually priced freezing sperm, 500 or so euros it costs in a local fertility clinic, im not sure if that is for storage as well etc but it was just a quick google search out of curiosity.

The freezing sperm may sound extreme but kids and a family are always something i imagined i would have one day, and i would not like to think that I and possibly my future partner would be unhappy all because of my personal vanity ha (for want of a better way of putting it)!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Few ppl have stayed on test with hcg, clomid and proviron and managed but that's not to say you will be so lucky- I think regular breaks at least yearly will help if u blast n cruise.


What about if on trt mate, then you have no real choice in the matter! Come off and you crash!Rock and a hard place etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RelaxTheBody said:


> What are the odds of steroids causing damage to your nuts and effecting you chances of having kids later in life?
> 
> I am only in my early 20's but would like to think i would have kids one day.
> 
> ...


None, if you are healthy you can have kids even after 20+ yrs on gear


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RelaxTheBody said:


> What about if on trt mate, then you have no real choice in the matter! Come off and you crash!Rock and a hard place etc


Some ppl stay on and take the other meds and conceive, I guess this is what u would do


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

woah wtf 6 months to a year for proper restoration??

right well im scared now i only do time on+pct = time off usually

should i be having 6 months off at a time?!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

If i wanted to use hCG, would i eventually get desensatised to it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leeds_01 said:


> woah wtf 6 months to a year for proper restoration??
> 
> right well im scared now i only do time on+pct = time off usually
> 
> should i be having 6 months off at a time?!


What did you expect a few weeks lol you don't shutdown in a few weeks so why would anyone think you could even begin to recover in a short time?



RelaxTheBody said:


> If i wanted to use hCG, would i eventually get desensatised to it?


yes if you use to much or don't use other meds to stop this...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> What did you expect a few weeks lol you don't shutdown in a few weeks so why would anyone think you could even begin to recover in a short time?
> 
> yes if you use to much or don't use other meds to stop this...


no obv i didnt think it was a few weeks - but 12 months seems like a lot and it shocked me tbh as i dont like the sound of that


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> woah wtf 6 months to a year for proper restoration??
> 
> right well im scared now i only do time on+pct = time off usually
> 
> should i be having 6 months off at a time?!


You're not alone mate i don't think anyone has as much as 6-12 months off! Although you are "ideally" only supposed to do one course a year.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The only advice l would really give is that if it concerns you that much stay off the gear.

Another point would be how do you know your not unfertile if you have no kids ? You would probably blame gear if you found out you were.

If you REALLY want to start a family at some point then like l say the safest way IMO is too stear clear.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

right well ill prob give it 2 more years then come off completely then

in fact im on a geared cut now - i was gona bulk in oct/nov on cycle and this is making me think now............


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes if you use to much or don't use other meds to stop this...


What kind of meds can stop this mate? And what dose would you recommend for continual use?



Milky said:


> The only advice l would really give is that if it concerns you that much stay off the gear.
> 
> Another point would be how do you know your not unfertile if you have no kids ? You would probably blame gear if you found out you were.
> 
> If you REALLY want to start a family at some point then like l say the safest way IMO is not stear clear.


Your 100% mate, its the only way to be sure.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

was on tren/test for over a year non stop a while back and in that time, even though balls shrunk massively and semen volume dropped i still got a girl pregnant twice

i think its mainly scaremongering


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GTT said:


> was on tren/test for over a year non stop a while back and in that time, even though balls shrunk massively and semen volume dropped i still got a girl pregnant twice
> 
> i think its mainly scaremongering


My mates sperm count was so low after using gear it was less than a 100 when it should be in the millions if l am not mistaken

Its certainly NOT scaremongering mate, not one bit.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

GTT said:


> was on tren/test for over a year non stop a while back and in that time, even though balls shrunk massively and semen volume dropped i still got a girl pregnant twice
> 
> i think its mainly scaremongering


I think there is some confusion though... Some people when talking about steriods and fertility misinterpret that steriods will stop them from EVER having kids (Even when off) when in all probability given enough time off gear they will be able to return to fertility.

However it is wrong to suggest that when using gear you can easily get a girl pregnant.

I have two kids (concieved pre gear) and now I have sex with gf and she is on no contraceptive (Over 2 years) during which time I have been on gear and guess what ...no more kids.

So it does act as a contraceptive drug for some (Most) guys but after coming off and recovering things should return to normal.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

i am obviously ultra potent then


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GTT said:


> i am obviously ultra potent then


Its like anything in life mate, its never " one size fits all "


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Milky said:


> Its like anything in life mate, its never " one size fits all "


hey - you just need to use enough lube


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Delhi said:


> I think there is some confusion though... Some people when talking about steriods and fertility misinterpret that steriods will stop them from EVER having kids (Even when off) when in all probability given enough time off gear they will be able to return to fertility.
> 
> However it is wrong to suggest that when using gear you can easily get a girl pregnant.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate thats what i was wondering! Obviously if i wanted to get a bird up the duff i would be able to come off, but i would just be scared that you could do irreversable damage from shrunken testies.

I would consider using hCG though, but would like to hear pscarbs response as to what meds to take along side it to prevent your body becoming desensatised


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

I was running test at 2ml a week and using 80mgs a day, and I was about 6 weeks in and thinking their is no chance of having a kid, so done the deed. Lets just say I have my first child on the way!! So I guess it was a case of either I got luck (so to speak) or she is just very fertile.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> None, if you are healthy you can have kids even after 20+ yrs on gear


Think your right there, look at branch Warren his wife Trish had a kid back in February say no more


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Think your right there, look at branch Warren his wife Trish had a kid back in February say no more


He's natty though lol


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I didnt use any contraception for many years whilst I was on gear throughout a great deal of my twenties. It was before the times when anyone I knew or trained with researched such things on the internet or discussed gear on forums or bought it on the internet as well. No bugger had the internet.Hardly anybody I knew even cycled gear. You went on , you stayed on and you only stopped when some personal or professional mishap meant you couldn't train or afford gear and PCT was not widely considered. And yet here I am typing away with the old fellas back to their former glory and a lovely daughter, "Methandienone".

One thing a friend of mine swore blind to me all those years ago though was that people that take a lot of gear have girls ! Probably horse**** with absolutely no scientific basis and yet when I run through old friends in my mind it's quite startling correlation !


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Just my 2 cents guys but I think a lot will depend on your fertility to start with remember plenty of people struggle to conceive who have never touched aas

Iv been doin aas for 10 years and done some pretty long cycles the longest being 18 months despite this my misses is 8 months pregnant although I did have a good 12 month break from cycles before we started trying , she fell pregnant within 6 months


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> My mates sperm count was so low after using gear it was less than a 100 when it should be in the millions if l am not mistaken
> 
> Its certainly NOT scaremongering mate, not one bit.


Did your mate have a count pre gear though? Maybe he naturally produced a low sperm count.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know plenty of people being on steroids later on down the line have kids, including myself and Paul a few times.

Testosterone production comes back fairly fast compared to fertility, which could take up to a year and possibly longer considering what you used.


----------



## mr meg (Apr 17, 2012)

Does high dosage in gear make any difference compared to someone who does minimum for example 250mg of test e?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Did your mate have a count pre gear though? Maybe he naturally produced a low sperm count.


No mate but he had a daughter.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I remember reading HMG has a lot to do with sperm quality, and combined with hCG this can make for a good fertility boosting course.

Also, I think I remember someone (possibly PScarb but cant remember) saying they took 500mg proviron ED and it helped a lot.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RelaxTheBody said:


> What kind of meds can stop this mate? And what dose would you recommend for continual use?
> 
> Your 100% mate, its the only way to be sure.


nolvadex will help with desensitization from HCG and VitE will make HCG more effective.

my 14 week baby boy was conceived last year 7 weeks into a Tren/Prop cycle the link between steroids and infertility is not a certainty if you use the correct meds along side the gear you can have kids many including myself have proven this time and time again


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Warmshot said:


> I was running test at 2ml a week and using 80mgs a day, and I was about 6 weeks in and thinking their is no chance of having a kid, so done the deed. Lets just say I have my first child on the way!! So I guess it was a case of either I got luck (so to speak) or she is just very fertile.


Or she is being nailed by another bloke!!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Some good replys there lads, cheers


----------



## markandspike (Jul 9, 2008)

The life cycle of sperm in the adult male is 60 to 70 days - from origin to ejaculation. So you can conceive up to about two months into a cycle and still a women pregnant.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

synthasize said:


> I think I remember reading HMG has a lot to do with sperm quality, and combined with hCG this can make for a good fertility boosting course.
> 
> Also, I think I remember someone (possibly PScarb but cant remember) saying they took *500mg proviron ED *and it helped a lot.


Youd have a permanent boner on that dose lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

HMG stimulates both LH+FSH (like taking HCG+clomid) , i dont take AAS for bb tho i have been taking TRT (nebido) for almost a yr , this has left me completely sterile (azoospermia ) - had the test a few weeks ago.

everyone is different as to how you will be affected , tho remember that the male pill they have been trying to create is testosterone based.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pugster said:


> HMG stimulates both LH+FSH (like taking HCG+clomid) , i dont take AAS for bb tho i have been taking TRT (nebido) for almost a yr , this has left me completely sterile (azoospermia ) - had the test a few weeks ago.
> 
> everyone is different as to how you will be affected , tho remember that the male pill they have been trying to create is testosterone based.


Actually nandrolone works even better with a higher degree of supression.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i had both my kids on

being using over 10

years too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Actually nandrolone works even better with a higher degree of supression.


yeah, was just giving my experience (using only TRT levels of testosterone, not the supraphysiological lvls associated with BB , i have mixed primary + secondary hypogonadism - my LH+FSH were low to start with.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have 4 friends from the gym, all been using gear 5 plus years, two over 10 years and all got there Mrs pregnant in last 12 months.

None have ever run PCT, the worst ran upto 300mg Winni a day (Yes a day), 10ml of rip blend a week at times with no PCT, sometimes staying on for 6 months.

Another started Juice at 18, stayed on most of the time and he is 22 now but still got mrs pregnant.

One did have problems and took 12 months, his sperm count was very low but 8 months later was higher than average, and got Mrs pregnant 4 weeks into Sus cycle.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Years ago I only used to run decca and winny.split up with a girl at the time and a few weeks later she was preggy with her new fella(lovely girl!).funny thing is years later she admitted for the last 6 months of the relationship she wS off pill trying to trap me......f11ckin lucky escape.

Then about 5 years bk was still doing the same little courses and me n the missus decided to try.4 weeks off the decca and her 4 weeks off pill she's caught.after that I competed twice so introduced test and tren into it.decided to try again but trying for a good 12 months to no avail.did a sperm test(one you buy off the net) and it was below so came off everything.

4months off ran full pct and even though my labido was still shot within 3 weeks of pct ending she's caught.

So yes I do think everyone different.I know a lot of mates conceive on cycle but it didn't happen that way for me.

Soon as we got the ok started bk on.just on third week now so it's all kicking in.strength,labido everything.

One other thing I always run 1000iu hcg every week but it seems I was still pretty shut down.


----------

